

Daring to reimagine the panhandling economy - zacwitte
https://medium.com/startup-portraits/445afd2afd0

======
Jackson-Solway
Photographer here...

So I was just thinking: when was the last time a founder conducted a UX
interview with a panhandler? Looking back on reporting this story, it strikes
me that I don't know any startup people involved with the homeless community
(besides the HandUp team). I hope I'm wrong on this, but I suspect it'll be a
while before I see another CEO chase down a panhandler to talk about a text
message user flow.

------
MattGrommes
As we move more and more into a cashless society, ideas like this are just
going to get more important. It's also very interesting explicitly turning
giving money to the homeless into a personal donation, which seems to me has a
different connotation than just giving somebody a couple of bucks.

